# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  "Проклятые" фильмы Голливуда (ТОП-10)

## Irina

*Британская газета The Independent составила список прОклятых фильмов Голливуда, съемки которых сопровождались авариями и несчастными случаями.
*
В Голливуде существует давняя традиция проклятых фильмов. Это загадочные, часто трагические случайности, которые, как считается, вызывают злые духи, решившие не пускать фильм на экраны, пишет The Independent.

*В целом ТОП-10 "проклятых" фильмов Голливуда выглядит так:*

1. "Волшебник страны Оз" (1939)
2. Трилогия "Полтергейст" (1982-1988)
3. "Ворон" (1994)
4. "Супермен" (1951 год и далее)
5. "Ребенок Розмари" (1968)
6. "Трилогия Матрица" (1999-2003)
7. "Сталкер" (1979)
8. "Звонок-2" (2005)
9. "Омен" (1976)
10. "Изгоняющий дьявола" (1973)

Ниже - рассказ о некоторых из них...
*
"Волшебник страны Оз" (1939)*


Один из первых проклятых фильмов. Маргарет Хэмилтон (Злая западная ведьма) получила серьезные ожоги, когда перегрелся ее грим. С тех пор легенда о проклятии разрасталась как снежный ком. В ходе театральных постановок "Волшебника страны Оз" также неоднократно были зафиксированы несчастные случаи. Особенно не везло исполнительницам роли Злой западной ведьмы.


*Трилогия "Полтергейст" (1982-1988)*



За шесть лет умерли четыре актера, связанных с серией Полтергейст. Самой заметной стала гибель 12-летней Хезер О'Рурк, которая сыграла Кэрол Энн. О'Рурк попала в больницу с подозрением на грипп и на следующий день умерла. 22-летняя Доминик Данн погибла от рук своего ревнивого ухажера. 60-летний Джулиан Бек (детектив Кейн) умер от рака желудка. 53-летний Уилл Сэмпсон, сыгравший медика, проводил на съемочной площадке обряд изгнания дьявола - он умер годом позже от почечной недостаточности. Некоторые утверждают, что духи мертвых разозлились, поскольку при съемках использовались настоящие человеческие кости. Писателю Джеймсу Кану было поручено сделать «романный» вариант фильма. И в тот момент, когда он написал: «Молния разорвала ночное небо», в его дом действительно попала молния! От удара с кондиционера, висевшего у него за спиной, сорвалась крышка и угодила прямо в писателя. Несколько месяцев он провел в больнице. Наконец, сам дом, «сыгравший» в картине дом семейства Фрилингов, был разрушен во время лос-анджелесского землетрясения 1994 года.

*
"Ворон" (1994)*


По словам школьных друзей Брендана Ли, однажды ему предсказали, что он умрет внезапно на съемочной площадке, так же как его отец - легенда боевых искусств Брюс Ли. Предсказание сбылось - Ли погиб за восемь дней до окончания съемок Ворона. Брендана застрелили в ходе съемок сцены из прошлого героя, где показывалось, как в действительности погиб его персонаж - Эрик Дрейвен. Он погиб из-за того, что во время стрельбы холостыми патронами в стволе пистолета оказалась застрявшая пуля.

В ходе съемок телесериала-продолжения из-за странного стечения обстоятельства погиб опытный постановщик трюков Марк Акерстрим - ему в голову попали обломки, отброшенные взрывом.


*"Супермен" (1951 год и далее)*


Проклятие "Супермена" обычно настигает актеров, которые играют положительных героев. Самыми известными жертвами проклятия стали Джордж Ривз и Кристофер Рив. Джордж Ривз играл Супермена в 1950-е годы. В 1959 году, за восемь дней до назначенной свадьбы, его нашли мертвым с огнестрельным ранением. Кристофера Рива парализовало в 1995 году, когда он упал с лошади. В 2004 году он умер от сердечного приступа.

Марго Киддер (Лоис Лейн) сейчас страдает от биполярного расстройства. Марлон Брандо сыграл отца Супермена, после чего серия трагедий погубила его личную жизнь - в частности, попал в тюрьму, а затем умер его сын Кристиан. Ричарду Прайору ("Супермен 3") поставили диагноз "рассеянный склероз". Карьера актеров Кирка Аллена и Дина Кейна, игравших Супермена, после этого пошла под откос. Полагают, что сериал прокляли Джерри Сигел и Джо Шустер, недовольные небольшой суммой, которую им выплатили как авторам персонажа.


*"Ребенок Розмари" (1968)*


В шестидесятые фильмы Романа Полански были известны тем, что в них фигурировали таинственные силы. Однако эта история о беременной женщине, ребенка которой хотят принести в жертву дьяволу, вернулась к самому режиссеру в августе 1969 года - тогда Чарльз Мэнсон убил беременную жену Полански Шэрон Тейт. Начиная с фильма "Отвращение" (1965 год) наблюдаются необъяснимые параллели между творчеством Полански и жизнью Мэнсона. За эти годы и у режиссера, и у убийцы развивался интерес к оккультизму. Проклятие затронуло и смерть Джона Леннона - Мэнсон и его последователи называли свои убийства "Helter Skelter" по одноименной песне "The Beatles", а Леннон погиб возле жилого дома Дакота в Нью-Йорке, где снимался "Ребенок Розмари".

----------


## Justin

Вот еще , может не в тему ...
*Смерть в кинозале.*

В 2003 году индийская публика узнала, что действительно есть «страшные до смерти» фильмы ужасов, например, кинокартина «Бхут» («Привидение»).
Обходя рано утром один из кинозалов, где крутили эту ленту, служащие заметили в кресле безжизненное тело 50-летнего мужчины. В ходе начавшегося расследования было установлено, что этот зритель с последнего сеанса не просто «задержался» в кинозале на всю ночь, а скончался «от страха» при просмотре «Привидения». У мужчины не выдержало сердце во время одной из сцен ужаса, которыми был до предела насыщен этот фильм.

К смерти зрителя дирекция кинотеатра, впрочем, отнеслась весьма хладнокровно. «Ему не повезло, но умерший сам не внял предупреждениям о том, что «Привидение» могут смотреть только люди с железными нервами», - сказали прокатчики.

Действительно, перед выходом на экраны этого ужастика его режиссер прямо обратился с призывом к беременным женщинам и сердечникам во избежание трагедий не смотреть его фильм. Внезапно скончавшийся в кинозале, вероятно, не слышал предостережение автора зловещего «Привидения».

----------


## Justin

*«Освободи себя от Матрицы!»*


Новая реальность глобальных информационных сетей порождает своих демонов. Первым из них стала Матрица. Согласно сюжету фильма, весь мир, который нас окружает, - это иллюзия, виртуальная реальность, созданная Матрицей для контроля над нами.

Одна из отличительных черт фильма Матрица и ее продолжений - фантасмагорическая смесь фантазии и реальности. Целая серия убийств в США заставляет предположить, что некоторые люди не способны отделить одно от другого, сообщала несколько лет назад газета «Гардиан».

Вот типичный случай: Джошуа Кук, 19-летний поклонник фильма, житель города Оактон в штате Вирджиния. На стене у него висел плакат с изображением Киану Ривза в роли Нео. Вскоре он купил себе стильный черный плащ, как у Нео, а затем и пистолет, который помогал Нео бороться со злом. С этим оружием он приехал домой к своим родителям и застрелил обоих в подвале. Затем позвонил в полицию и на допросе заявил, что действительно верил, будто живет внутри Матрицы.

----------


## Justin

Это не единственные случаи когда из з просмотра " Матрицы" были убийства

_Justin добавил 07.04.2011 в 14:00_
Сразу же после выхода «Матрицы» на экраны в 1999 году среди его фанатов пошли разговоры о том, что будто бы электронный сверхразум существует на самом деле, и теперь следует ожидать мести с его стороны за то, что тайна нашего подлинного существования раскрыта.

И действительно, стоило братьям Вачовски, снимавшим первую часть Матрицы, задуматься о второй, как у них начались неприятности. Сначала они долго не могли собрать актеров и утвердить бюджет. Затем начались серьезные и отнюдь не похожие на обычные совпадения происшествия на съемочной площадке.

Чуть ли не в первый же день актриса Кэрри Энн Мосс сильно поранила руку ножом. Ей наложили несколько швов, в результате чего пришлось прервать съемки почти на неделю. Были и другие не менее странные инциденты, которые связывали с диким хаосом и атмосферой спешки, царящей на съемочной площадке фильма. Но самый страшный удар «Матрица» нанесла чуть позже.

Весной 2001 года погибла в автокатастрофе 28-летняя Дженнифер Сайм, считавшаяся девушкой Киану Ривза. Она скончалась от полученных ранений головы, когда вылетела из своего джипа «чероки» после столкновения с припаркованными машинами. Произошло это днем, на ровной дороге.

----------


## Justin

*Самый несчастливый фильм Голливуда*


Одним из самых «проклятых» фильмов Голливуда считается «Экзорцист» («Изгоняющий дьявола»), снятый в 1973 году. Прежде чем фильм попал на экраны, на съемочную группу обрушилась целая лавина несчастий. Словно потусторонний мир мстил за свое появление на кинопленке. Сценарий фильма был основан на реальных событиях, случившихся с 14-летним мальчиком из Вашингтона, к которому в 1949 году был применен сеанс экзорцизма.

Неприятности начались с того, что в павильоне полностью сгорели декорации. В результате съемки пришлось отложить.

Режиссер Уильям Фридкин по этому поводу сетовал: Сгорело все! И почему возник пожар - непонятно. Нам пришлось остановить съемки на шесть недель. И все строить заново! Периодически что-то шло не так. В конце концов, мы решили пригласить священника– иезуита Томаса Бирмингема, который освятил съемочную площадку.

На время бесовщина прекратилась, но затем вдруг расположенная неподалеку от студии иезуитская церковь, откуда для освящения площадки был приглашен священник, полностью сгорела от пожара, причем у спешащих на помощь пожарников по дороге самым невероятным образом заглох двигатель и ни в какую не хотел заводиться.

----------

